# Building a Dingy



## GabGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a 68 yr. old living on a small island in B.C. Canada. Sail a 25' Catalina and am just starting to build an "El Toro" Sabot dingy. Got a full set of plans off Craigs list and am puzzling myself through the process. There isn't any instructions with the plans so this is a really great challenge to interpret the process. And of course, lots of fun. If any of you out there have ever taken on a similar project let me know. Also, are there any Sabot clubs in B.C. that anyone knows of? Cheers, Darryl (Gabriola Island)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not aware of any clubs around here but there's a fair contingent up in Gunboat Bay in Pender Harbour.. you'll see 3 or 4 or them out on a decent summer day, and the bay gets a real nice inflow breeze when the sun comes up.

Welcome to Sailnet.. always nice to see another BCer. As I'm sure you know Gabriola has quite a good wooden boat building school at Silva Bay.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sabot's no, dinghy yes. Enjoy. 









10 foot V bottom from Glenn-L, highly modified.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Found this building class El Toro Sailboat Talk & Building Classes They have one scheduled for building your dink in Feb. you should be able to connect. Or you could come here in PA and I'd show you how to build her. 

Here's a how to build PDF http://www.eltoroyra.org/How%20to%20build%20an%20El%20Toro%20manual.pdf

Parts list; http://www.eltoroyra.org/Regatta-Info/regattas2009/El%20Toro%20Parts%20List%20by%20Paul%20Tara.pdf


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Sabot's no, dinghy yes. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Dory like... jus sayin..


----------

